# Cyndaquil and his sleeping



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Over the past week I've been trying a few different things. Since I don't work I'm home pretty much all the time. I used to wait until around 5pm before id pull him out of his hedgie sack and place him in a folded up fleece blanket on my lap. But lately I've been pulling him into my lap not long after I wake up. It doesn't seem to bother him. In fact I think he prefers it over his cage. While he's sleeping in his cage he's all balled up, but when he's in my lap he stretches out, Splats, or sleeps on his back. If I place my hand in there with him he'll snuggle his face into and go to sleep lol. I love all this time we have together I just hope it's healthy for him. He loves his belly rubbed. He'll slowly start to roll over as I start to rub his side until he's on his back. Ive even found a few spots he seems to be ticklish. He'll start to kick his back leg once in awhile if I hit that spot.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw you're hedgehogs sounds so snuggley! It's fine to have him sleeping on you instead of in his cage. It's forcing them to be awake and play during the day that is the problem. I with I could rub Quigley's belly like that.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

He is snugly and I absolutely love him. I want to eventually get him this.

http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/snugglesacks.htm

but for now the fleece blanket does just fine.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You could probably order that exact same thing from someone who does sugar glider bedding. People in the suggie community use bonding pouches frequently, from what I understand. You might save some money doing that.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Sashalynn said:


> He is snugly and I absolutely love him. I want to eventually get him this.
> 
> http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/snugglesacks.htm
> 
> but for now the fleece blanket does just fine.


I would refuse to give this company my business. They do not provide appropriate information or products for hedgehogs. The snuggle sack is the only exception I could find, their other products are inappropriate or downright dangerous.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> I would refuse to give this company my business. They do not provide appropriate information or products for hedgehogs. The snuggle sack is the only exception I could find, their other products are inappropriate or downright dangerous.


hedgielover said exactly what I was vaguely trying to avoid saying. I too will never recommend buying from that business.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I would never ever buy anything from them either! A hedgiemill IMO


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry I should have clarified a bit better. I'm mostly using the site for the pic. A friend of mine is talking about trying to make one for me in exchange for in game gold from a game we play. It mostly depends on the time and money it costs to make it vs buying one from someone. I've found a few different sites. I just wish I had the skill to make one myself. I've had some really good luck with making the hedgie sleeping bags.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 9a05603738

There's also a pic of Cyndaquil taking a walk on his cute little leash. I did some research before buying it and it seems perfect for him. He just loves to walk around the yard with me in the evening.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That's so cute :lol: never seen a hedgie on a lease before :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Be careful using a leash and never trust it to hold him back. Because of the quills and the fact that hedgies can ball up, leashes cannot be put on tight enough and they can easily escape if they want. Also, if hedgie decides to quill up and/or go into a ball while wearing a leash the potential is there for injury as the leash becomes much tighter.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

I am overly caution when outside on the leash. I try not to put it so tight as to hurt him if he balls up. So far he never goes to far away from me. A lot of the times he'll sniff around the grass near me and when he gets bored he will climb into my arms. If i stand up and walk around he will follow me.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

The leash is so cute! I'm glad that you take extra cautionary measures when outside with it on, too.
I just have a question about it though, are those hair bows/hair ties as the harness?


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

It's actually a Lizard leash from petco.

http://www.petco.com/product/5025/Four- ... SiteSearch

I went back and forth between different harness's. I figured the full body one's for rabbits would be an issue if he balled up. Out of all of them this looked the safest and I had read on another hedgie site about it. He seems to really like it. When I get it out he knows we are going for a walk. He finally snuffled for me the other day.


----------

